# received_header_text = EXIM



## sorciq (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I haven't found good solution about received_header_text. I will explaine:

My exim/configuration shows something like this:


```
received_header_text = "Received: ${if def:sender_fullhost {from ${sender_fullhost}\n\t} {${if def:sender_ident {from ${sender_ident} }} ${if def:sender_helo_name {(helo=${sender_helo_name})\n\t}}}} ${if def:sender_ident {(helo=${sender_ident})\n\t}} by ${primary_hostname} ${if def:received_protocol {with ${received_protocol}}} ${if def:tls_cipher {($tls_cipher)\n\t}} ${if def:tls_peerdn {(tls_peerdn ${tls_peerdn})\n\t}} id=${message_id} ${if def:received_for {\n\tfor $received_for}}"
```

When I send an e-mail (webmail) in header message I get:


```
Received: from (mydomain.com) [192.168.1.4] by mail.mydomain.com with esmtpsa
 (TLSv1:DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256) id=1U7Yno-000Cqh-H2 for [email]some-email@gmail.com[/email];
 Mon, 18 Feb 2013 23:03:12 +0100
```

It is possible to remove information about servers private IP? I tried a many various of this option, but nothing change - IP is still in header. 

Of course, in case when I send e-mail from remote machine (my computer) I see fullhost my computer IP + name of host:

myhost.domain.com (hostname.localnet) [remote_IP] < how in this case remove localnet?

Or maybe I can remove everything and leave only information after "by"? It is correct?

Regards,
Simon


----------

